# Where did it go??



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I have done this successfully before but now I am unable to find it.  Downloaded a kindle format book from manybooks.net via the browser on my Fire. Got a kindle message that it was downloaded but they must have hidden it. I do not find it in my Docs, Books etc either on the cloud or on the device.

So where do I find it?  Never had this kind of 'excitement' using epub readers on my iphone.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I can't answer my own question but I have discovered the two books I wanted to download from Manybooks are both available for the same price (free) on the Amazon ebook site and they do download directly to the Fire and show up as books not documents.  Guess there's more than one way to download a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam,

If you don't have one already, you might want to get a file manager such as File Expert, available for free.


There are others that other members use. I like this one.

Books that you download (as well as other files) go into the Fire's Download folder, which is within "My Files," and "SD Card" in the Fire's folder structure.

I downloaded an .azw version of a Lousia May Alcott book from Manybooks.net. Here is how I located it using File Expert. The folder names should be the same using another app.

To find the folder, go to "My Files," "SD Card," "Download."

I then pressed on the file to get a pop up menu, selected "Cut" from the menu, used the "back" arrow to navigate back to the SD card files, and went to "Books" and pasted the file there using the File Expert menu option at the bottom of the screen.

Then--still in File Expert, I pressed and held on the file once it was moved. At the bottom of the menu in File Expert (you might have to drag the menu up to see this,) there is a "More..." selection. If "Open With" is an option, tap that and then select "More" again. The Kindle App will be one of the options. Select it. (I could not find this option in ES File Explorer, the only other one I tried.)

Then, exit your file manager.

The file then showed up under "Docs" on the Fire menu and opened using the Kindle app.

There is also a folder called "eBooks." It currently contains some of my non Kindle books but when I put the .azw file there, it didn't show up in my "Books" listing or "Docs" listing on the Fire, even if I said to Open With the Kindle app.

Tried this with several books...I could not get .prc files to show up this way that I had manually moved over from Calibre. They were supposed to be non-DRM'd books. Still playing with that.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Betsy. Boy that sure seems like running around Robinhood's barn to do what SHOULD an easy task. An area Azn could improve.  I connected USB and find only Download directly under Kindle drive. Not the ones you talk about. There are now a couple of azw files there- presumably the ones from Manybooks. On the PC, do you know if I could move them to Docs and then mebbe view them on Fire and open.  Interesting that format is azw as download but Books are Prc and Mbp files.

Guess I might try that and see.  I'd sure like to do KISS on this Fire and not make it a big old PC project.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, I very seldom hook my devices up via USB so I didn't even try that.  There may also be a way to use Calibre to do it wirelessly via the Calibre server.  Let me take a look.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know, I very seldom hook my devices up via USB so I didn't even try that. There may also be a way to use Calibre to do it wirelessly via the Calibre server. Let me take a look.
> 
> Betsy


YUP it works a piece of cake but of course you gotta have a PC nearby. So for now I just do that or see if Azn has the manybook I want at their site for the same price ($0). Amazon sure knows what their long term goal is - get you to buy Amazon exclusively. Guess nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The "Download" folder, the "eBooks" folder and the "Books" folder are all there at the root level (Kindle D: when connected to my netbook.)  Let me play with it...

The .mbp files are automatically created by Kindle and holds the bookmarks notes and current positions.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I tried it too, worked perfectly.  And the files I used were azw not prc, interestingly.  The PC route is simpler by far, but at least I know it can be done without a PC.  


Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I tried it too, worked perfectly. And the files I used were azw not prc, interestingly. The PC route is simpler by far, but at least I know it can be done without a PC.
> 
> 
> Betsy


It should be as easy just using Fire. Maybe os 7 will do that. Thanks for working on this with me.


----------

